# Best stretch for newbie rafter



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

One of the more popular places to learn is Pumphouse on the Upper C, around here it is Big Bend to Salida on the Ark.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Been wondering the same myself. Finally pulled the trigger on my own boat, and wanting to get some time on the oars before I put the kids (5 and 7) in there with me. I hear from almost everyone I know that Pumphouse is a good beginner run as well as a good family run. That will be one of my first family outings for sure. We're also doing Ruby/Horsethief later in the summer with several other families, that's easy at lower levels also.

I was wondering what the Poudre is like this time of year? Was considering doing the upper and lower Rustic stretches since I can leverage babysitting (ie, Grandma) in the area. LOL What are the water levels like this time of year? Is it good for a newbie?

Another I am curious about is the Eagle. I'm looking for some trips in the July and August timeframe and am wondering what the Eagle is like in a typical year. Newbie run or not?

The other I am looking at this summer is Grizzly to Newcastle (and Shoshone without the kids).

I'm new to all of this myself, so besides being suggestions, would welcome feedback from the other folks. I've been primarilly a passenger in the past, so it's a bit of an advendture now that I am the captain (but I like the sound of that)! LOL


----------



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

Grizzly creek to New Castle is a great newbie/family run. Just be aware of the whitewater park and South canyon. Both are easy to navigate and there are usually plenty of boats to follow. There are lots of options near Glenwood. The Roaring fork from Carbondale to Glenwood is a good one, only cemetary rapid but it also is straightforward. Another enjoyable run with virtually nobody on the river is New Castle to Rifle. If your ever in the area and want a "lead" boat, let me know. Im usually on the river anyway!


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Boiler, filter plant is good to go for a newbie. I'm in the same boat (i.e. total newbie raftertard) and I did fine. From my experience kayaking the Rustic sections several times I would say it is not a good first run. Most of the in-between water would be fine and it is more scenic, but a few rapids (white 1/4 mile, death by dismemberment, etc...) would be a little scary in a raft first time.


----------



## webby (Jul 11, 2008)

Other easy stretches include... the Milk Run on the Ark. (Highway 285 to Ruby Mt.)
Upper Colorado, yes pumphouse is good, I reccommend Rancho del Rio to Catamount for a stress-free learning expeirence. Glenwood Canyon is nice, Grizzly Creek to Two Rivers Park is super kind to a newbie and when your ready Shoshone is right there. The Roaring Fork, cemetery run is also fun. The Clear creek from idaho Springs to Kermits could work too.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree, my first was on Rancho to Statebridge - I'd have puked if I'd have tried Yarmony on my first day.

I did Yarmony for my first time ever yesterday with complete success - that hole to the left of the rock was HUGE and fun.

Definitely start at Rancho to Statebridge or Milk Run and work up from there.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

You can also put in at Radium and run to Rancho or Statebridge. That's my girlfriends favorite stretch as she is always worried about that first rapid........but she greases it every time.


----------



## cheublein (Apr 7, 2009)

I just bought my first raft this year and the wife, my dogs and I did State Bridge to Catamount Bridge. I think they said it was 14 miles and it took about 5 hours. Had a great lunch on the river and just chilled!
I am going to take the kids - 7 and 9 on Friday afternoon for a little cruise from Rancho to State Bridge. PM me if you would like to go. We might also head up to that area on Sunday.

Saw several stoneflies in the air, and several fish hit the surface. But, I wanted to concentrate on rowing  so, I did not fish as much as I will later on in the summer. 

The river was moving and there were several little wave trains in this stretch with a lot of cruising water in between. I highly recommend this section for a nice long newbie float.

Here is some good info .... http://www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/media...ile.dat/uppercoloradoriverbrochure_032305.pdf


----------



## webby (Jul 11, 2008)

Yarmony Rapid is located below Radium in Red Gorge. This is the most difficult rapid between Pumphouse and Catamount. Running Red Gorge would not be my first choice for a newbie. Spin a few laps between Rancho & State Bridge then work on the Pumphouse run, before running Red Gorge.


----------



## wirebone (Apr 13, 2009)

I put together a 14' raft with fishing frame and am working towards the same agenda–beginning rafter with fishing as a focus. Besides strictly fishing waters (Bighorn MT, North Platte WY) this year I also tackled the aforementioned Lower Roaring Fork (Carbondale to Glenwood) in April which was good. Yesterday did the Arkansas from Salida East to Rincon with my family (wife, kids 11 and 13)…it was lots of fun but I would not suggest if for a newbie at high run off until you've got some of these other runs under your belt.


----------



## indie313 (May 26, 2009)

wirebone said:


> I put together a 14' raft with fishing frame and am working towards the same agenda–beginning rafter with fishing as a focus. Besides strictly fishing waters (Bighorn MT, North Platte WY) this year I also tackled the aforementioned Lower Roaring Fork (Carbondale to Glenwood) in April which was good. Yesterday did the Arkansas from Salida East to Rincon with my family (wife, kids 11 and 13)…it was lots of fun but I would not suggest if for a newbie at high run off until you've got some of these other runs under your belt.


What was the most difficult part of the Salida East to Rincon stretch? How many hours did it take to get to Rincon? I'm running Stone Bridge to Rincon this weekend for a fishing trip.


----------



## wirebone (Apr 13, 2009)

indie313 said:


> What was the most difficult part of the Salida East to Rincon stretch? How many hours did it take to get to Rincon? I'm running Stone Bridge to Rincon this weekend for a fishing trip.


From my perspective: If you broke the Salida East to Rincon in thirds the first third is probably the most difficult. Nothing hair raising but some class III, wave train action and then the strategically placed rocks. Kept me on my toes especially with the family in toe. The launch at Salide East puts you right in it from the get go. Also, the take out at Rincon is easy to miss, or at least not see until it's almost too late–watch the right side of the river when you start getting into some big "S" turns and the water drops down away from HWY 50, there will be campsites on your left just prior.

We only stopped once and the trip was under under 3hrs. Fishing not so good from the boat–better perhaps if you make more of an effort to stop but there's not a lot of wade opportunities cause the water is high, fast and it drops off quickly. Plus, it's riddled with private property so you have to know where to pull over and where not. The last third might be best for fishing as it starts to wind around more, the channels are deeper and there are some opps to eddie out and pound the banks and converging waters.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

While this is my first boat, I've done a bit of rafting before, but still consider myself a newbie. That's for another thread though.




Highside said:


> ...The Roaring fork from Carbondale to Glenwood is a good one, only cemetary rapid but it also is straightforward...


Where is the put-in for that one? I see it in the Rivers & Creeks book, but can't find what they describe as the put-in on a map anywhere. That one is tempting, especially when I can take it all the way to New Castle from the sounds of it (want to make sure I get as much time on the water as possible).




Highside said:


> ...If your ever in the area and want a "lead" boat, let me know. Im usually on the river anyway!


I'll remember that! Thanks! We hope to be up that way a couple of times this summer, we've got some friends in Eagle.




funkins said:


> ...filter plant is good to go for a newbie...


I saw that one in the book too. Seems short for rafting. How long does it take to run that stretch?




cheublein said:


> I just bought my first raft this year and the wife, my dogs and I did State Bridge to Catamount Bridge....Here is some good info .... http://www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/medialib/blm/co/field_offices/kremmling_field_office/documents/recreation/upper_colorado_river.Par.99701.File.dat/uppercoloradoriverbrochure_032305.pdf


Sweet! Maps and descriptions! I wish I could find more of those types of documents. Thanks!

Tball, I kinda jacked your thread, sorry man. I was gonna start my own anyway! 

I can't wait to get the boat now (frame is still being made ). Should be good to go in a week or so.


----------



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

There are two possible put-ins for the Fork. One is right before Cdale off Hwy. 82. The other is at "Westbank" between Glenwood and Cdale. You could also put in on the Crystal and float it for a short stretch before hitting the fork. That put in is by Colorado Rocky Mountain School in Cdale. Lots of options!


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

I found something somewhere (lost it now) that mentioned Catherine Road Bridge or something like that. I found that on Google Maps/Earth at least. Is that still a possibility?

This is looking like a high probability for us, we like that area. Could be as soon as this Sunday, or more likely next Sunday. All depends on the frame getting done!


----------



## avick (Jun 3, 2008)

The Catherine Store Road put in is ~5 miles upstream of Carbondale. It's not easy with a loaded raft, but if you're set up as a paddle boat, it's doable. About 4 more miles upstream is Hook's Bridge, which may be a better option.


----------



## avick (Jun 3, 2008)

Catherine Store: El Jebel, CO - Google Maps

Hooks Bridge: El Jebel, CO - Google Maps


----------

